# Getting to know you all ASAP!



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*Hey everyone... I know some of you from the old ahem.. forums, and others are new. I am sure it's been done before... but please post everything you care to share about your family, your jobs, hobbies, how you got into MALTESE, etc.

This was triggered by another post that I just replied to so I will copy and paste some of what I said to here.*

*It is so neat to hear everyone post your "stories" about families and furbabies! Jeff and I of course just added Mickey Mouse to our household, but for 6 years, Snow White was our only dog. We also have cats! We've been together for almost 9 years but do not have human children yet (haha that sounds sooo funny!) I honestly got a maltese because I finished my Masters degree and we wanted to have human kids but my hormone levels were in question (as to whether I could have children or not, which I now know I CAN.) I worked with a friend who had a very adorable yorkie and I started researching the breeds. Then I went to a dog show and saw a photo of a malt in a dog encyclopedia, and it was ALLL over.

We're getting married in Rome, Italy but had to put the date off due to family circumstances, our Masters and future PhD education costs, and the fact that we're paying for our 5 weeks in Italy all on our OWN even though we are relatively young. (Well Jeff at 33 is my elderly man haha!) We do want to have children though later and I work with kids in my job as an occupational therapist. I help people of all ages to be as functional as possible despite disabilities. I also do pet therapy with my malt, aren't they the BEST?

My hobbies are photography (obviously haha), wedding planning, traveling, diamonds and jewelry, antiques, and research for children who are at risk for developmental delays. I can't wait to get to know you all even better too!*


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay, I can be a little dense - what does the "not rings" part mean in your heading? A little about me...my husband and I will celebrate our 29th wedding anniversary this summer - he was 18 and I had just turned 20 when we married. We have 2 grown sons (24 & 25) and also a grandson, who will be 4 next month. I retired a little over a year ago from a major mergers and acquisitions firm. We love to travel - among other trips, we normally take a cruise every year but last year we bought a motorhome and decided to do our traveling that way for a while. He still travels to Europe once a year on business and I normally tag along on that trip - that way, we get a vacation and his ticket is paid for by his company. I never had a dog in the house before but in Oct. our youngest son, who was 23 at the time, moved out and Empty Nest Syndrome hit me hard. Greg bought Bucky so I would have something to "mother". Supposedly, he was going to be my dog - but he is more of a daddy's boy. In the 6 short months we have had him, he seems to have changed the power structure around here. He rules the roost it seems and our schedules revolve around him. He was one of the reasons we decide to not take a cruise for the next few years - when we travel in the RV, he goes too. As with every congregation of people, there are some people who you form bonds with and I have made some wonderful friends here. I am sure that you will also.


----------



## Maltese Please (Apr 20, 2006)

*



Okay, I can be a little dense - what does the "not rings" part mean in your heading?

Click to expand...

*Awwh, it was so great to hear about your story Gregswife. I meant the 3-stone past, present, and future anniversary rings (the diamond jewelry gimmick that everyone dislikes on a diamond forum I am also on. I like the 3 stone but not the ad series.) Thanks for replying Gregswife and I really hope that others do too. Sometimes we get so caught up in our incredible furbabies that we do not get to learn about other aspects of members' lives on here, I think.[/B]


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay, now I get it - I warned you I can be a little dense. I have seen those commercials and I really like the 3 stone rings and also the ads. Since you like jewelry - I posted a pic of the ring that hubby had made for me in the picture post section a few weeks ago. It is called "my new ring". Check it out. It is a very special ring because he designed it and each stone has a meaning. I think it is gorgeous, but mainly because it has so much meaning to me about the things we have been thru in our life together.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

My name is Paula, my husband and I will celebrate our 37th anniversary on June 14th. He was 22 and I 19 when we married. We have 4 kids. I guess they arien't kids anymore, Our oldest daughter will be 36 this year, she has three children and a wonderful husband. Our son is 33 and single he has a daughter who is 8. Our other daughter is 32 and has a son 6. Our youngest daughter is single she is 27. We adopted her from Guatemala when she was 2. My husband was in law inforcement and I was a stay at home mom. We fostered 6 children who came from 3rd world countries. They were sent up for medical reasons and we fostered them from 2 months to 2 years. They had serious medical problems and needed care in the USA. Our youngest daughter from Guatemala had her left leg and foot burned and right foot burned. She was never suppose to walk. She not only walks but has a job where she is on her feet most of the day. She is one of God's miracles. My husband retired 1996, we sold our home, gave all our furniture etc. to our kids and decided to be full time RVers. It has been a wonderful life. We have met some of the most wonderful people from all over the USA and Canada. Our life style isn't for everyone, we enjoy the freedom we have. Every summer we go to Washington state and spend 5 months with our kids and grandkids. One day we will decide to settle down and we will buy a house and furniture, but while we are still healthy we want to see and do all we can. We are born again Christians and leave our lives in God's hands. We have two furbabies. Muffy is 11 years old he is a cockapoo. He is a mello little guy. My Matilda is the joy of my life. She makes me smile everyday, and helps me when I am lonely for family.I am blessed to have found SM, AND ALL OF YOU.


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

My name's Brandy, I'm 26 and a grad student studying English Literature. I'm hoping to be a teacher someday soon. I think I knew I wanted a Malt when I lost someone very special and I was just so lonely and at a point where I had no goals, no ambition, nothing to get excited about. I accidentaly saw a Malt on a magazine and she was just so cute and cuddly and I felt my heart come back to life. I researched Maltese for the next year and Bella came along as soon as I found a reputable breeder. It was a miracle finding Bella. I don't know exactly what that picture in the mall said to me, but in that instant I started rebuiding my life. I finished school, went back to school for my Masters, and now I look forward to each and every day. Bella reminds me that life is good. I'm not married, but I'm not exactly looking, schools keeping me pretty busy.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

*Hello. My name is Carrie. I’m owned by a 2 year old, magnificent male Maltese named Massimo.

Very pleased to make your acquaintance.









-Carrie*


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi,
I am Susan and I am 48, have been married nearly 28 years, and have 2 daughters who are 21 and 23 and 3 doggies. My bichon, Jolie, is 11 and my two maltese are nearly 2. We live in Gulfport, Mississippi and lost our house in Katrina. We live in the upstairs of my parents house while we rebuild. Don't pity us because we had insurance (including flood). My husband is an Oral Surgeon. One of our Maltese was recently diagnosed with GME, an incurable neurological disease. Things have been rather up and down, but she has an excellent neurologist from Boston who directs her treatment. One of our SM members is just about to finish vet school and has been a wonderful friend to me and to our family. She has given us a lot of encougement in the face of this disease. Without her we would undoubtedly have given up on Sassy. There is no telling what the future holds for my family but we are taking each day as it comes......


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

HEY,
This is fun!!! My real name is Adriana(EWWW) I repeat do not call me that I prefer Andrea(LOL)
always hated my name. I was married at 20 my Nick was 20, I also was 3months pregnant(I"M 
not going to lie) I have 3 boys Christopher almost 15, Nicholas 12, and my love Anthony almost 6. I am going to be 36 and my Nick is 35. We always said 2 kids, but Anthony came along and I'm so glad God gave me him.. I'm Italian , Roman Catholic and I tend to be a little nutty(LOL). It will be 15 yrs for us on May 26.
my husband owns a restaurant. I am a stay at home engineer (Prefer to be called that).My life is very busy, but now I am obsessed with Sm. Nemo is one of the best things in all of our lives, he has brought nothing but joy and many happy faces. I have met some amazing people here and I love the fact we are so
different, and from all over the world!!! I truly look foward to spending time on this site. and having all of our babies grow old together. I'll tell you one thing I have learned being here, that is to have a little thicker skin, I am a very straight forward person and sometimes my emotions take over, I have calmed down a bit, and I attribute that to this site and the friends I have made. Oh and I'm from New York, and a huge Yankee fan.. That's it I guess...Thanks for the post, it was a good one..


Andrea~


----------



## kristiekellogg (Feb 1, 2006)

My Name is Kristie and I was born and raised in Utah. I moved to Denver, Colorado when I was 20 and that's where I met my husband. We were married in June of 2003, and will celebrate our third anniversary next month







. After living in Colorado for our first year of marriage, we moved to the Grand Canyon for my husbands job. After he finished his training there....we moved to beautiful Hawaii.







. Because of the tough quaranteen law Hawaii requires for pets coming from the mainland, we left our Jack Russell's in Arizona with family until we could get all the paperwork together to ship them here. It was only a week after I left that my father in-law called and told me Sadie, (my female jack Russell) had been ran over...by him. I know he felt terrible..it was just a horrible accident.







My HEART BROKE when I hear the news. Sadie was my little baby and I regret leaving her. Our other Jack Russell is happy and healthy on a ranch. Once I heard Sadie had been killed, I had this empty hold in my heart. I knew I wanted another dog, but knew I didn't want a Jack Russell. I researched different breeds and then my husband told me I should get a Maltese. Two of his sisters have them, so I called one of them, (a member on this forum), and she basically talked me into it. I found a breeder in Honolulu and got Kea 3 months ago. She's been the love of my life ever since. I'm so happy we chose a Maltese.
I am a nanny for the major resorts here on the Big Island. When the rich and famous vacation here and don't want to watch their children they call me. I really love my job. I love kids and most of the time we're on the beach or swimming in the pool. When I'm not working I find myself glued to this computer. I love reading the posts and looking at all the fun pictures. I can't wait to get to know the rest of you!
Aloha,
Kristie & Kea


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

HI, I want to thank you for starting this thread, I'm new here also and can't keep track of everyone's names and background stories. Now it's all in one place.

My name is Liz, family and friends call me Lizzie even though I'm in my 40's. My husband and I have been married for 24 years. Tim is a professional firefighter and an officer for the HAZ MAT team, I am a nurse but quit working when the kids were young and did in home day care until a couple of years ago. We always had dogs, shelties. They are beautiful and intelligent dogs.

We have 3 children;

Devin, is 23, he's a forensic science major in college, his college was interupted in Dec '04, as a member of the PA National Guard he was deployed to Iraq. He's engaged to a wonderful young lady, Danielle, who when he was deployed, changed states, changed colleges and moved in with us and is finishing her degree in English Literature here. She gives him and us alot of support. This has been a rather bad deployment, we lost 7 young men from my son's unit of 65, many injured, and all but one of their vehicles have been destroyed. Thankfully he is due home any week now. (We aren't allowed to post on the internet his exact troop movement). Their wedding is planned for June of '07, and my darling of a future daughter in law includes me in all the details just like a second mother. I even was invited to go with her and her mom for the wedding dress shopping. 

Brianna, is 21, she graduates from college with a bachelors in art next Friday. We are so proud of her, she's a costume designer. She's had quite a few exciting job offers and had the opportunity to work with Emmy Award winning designers. She intends to take a couple of months off and spend the summer with us since she hasn't seen her oldest brother in a few years.

Kyle, is 20, he's also an art major in college, although a music production major. Do you ask what that is? I did, LOL. He hopes to be the person that decides what music accompanies different parts of movies. He gives guitar lessons on the side. He also is planning on spending the summer home this year to reconnect with his brother and sister.

For Christmas my husband and children got together and gave me Riley. He was a total surprise. I wanted a smaller, lap dog and hit upon maltese several years ago since I knew they were so intelligent. I didn't know they were so personable. That was a wonderful surprise. I'd read that they were, but I honestly thought all those other maltese owners were just biased, I was so wrong! My husband hadn't done all the reading and planning I did on buying a maltese. He got Riley from a friend of his sister who raised them. She'd be what is called a backyard breeder and while Riley is probably a full maltese he is HUGE! He's got a wonderful soft straight coat, all the black points, round head and is square, but gosh is he big. He's 7 months old and already over 9 pounds. LOL, and I wouldn't change an ounce of him! He's managed to insinuate himself into each of our hearts and even Devin calls from Iraq and asks how "his" puppy is doing.


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi! Welcome to Spoiled Maltese

My name is Scott and I'm married to my best friend, Traci. We have 2 children (Cheyenne 9 & Ashton 2), and another one on the way, due Aug. 2006.

We are owned by 3 maltese babies---Schuster, Grace & Brittany.

I am an E911 Telecommunicator, EMT and certified firefighter. I am also a licenseed Kentucky Real Estate Sales associate. My wife works at a local online distributor maintaining the vending machines.

I found spoiledmaltese.com a couple of years ago and am glad I did. I've learned alot from the people and their puppies on here. Hope you find the site to be as enjoyable as I have. Any questions, don't hesitate to PM me or send an email.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> Hi! Welcome to Spoiled Maltese
> 
> My name is Scott and I'm married to my best friend, Traci. We have 2 children (Cheyenne 9 & Ashton 2), and another one on the way, due Aug. 2006.
> 
> ...



Scott - I have been on a couple of months and am just starrting to see your posts although I do see you have posted lots, so I don't know how I have been missing them, as I on here all the time. I am happy to "meet" you. I think it is wonderful that you refer to your wife as your best freind. My hubby and I are that way - we hang out together all the time. It certainly strenghtens a marriage when you are not only mates but also friends. By the way, our anniversary is August 6th, so we wouldn't be at all offended if your baby chose that day to make it's appearance into the world.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

Great post idea!!! 

I am almost 29 (next month!







) and a newlywed (our first anniversary was last March). I am an engineer by day and graduate student by night studying to be a rehabilitation counselor to work with people and families who are recovering from a debilitating medical situation. I recovered from a spinal chord injury 6 years ago and am blessed to be breathing let alone walking and the whole experience changed my focus in life. It happen right before my last your in college... so I finished up my engineering degree but redirected my career goals to counseling and coaching others going through difficult recoveries like mine... so rewarding and much more fulfilling to me than sitting in a cubical some where, ya know!









Anyways, by chance or divine intervention







, I met my best friend & husband when I certainly wasn't looking and we have been happily married for a year now. He is a pilot for the Air Force and recently relocated to Kansas. He's deployed a bunch so we wanted a little furbutt to keep me <strike>busy</strike> company during his frequent deployments... being new to this area is tough at times with no family around and my partner in crime away so much that is great having another playmate around... and its good practice for becoming human parents in the next year or too.

Bailey came home with us around Christmas time and is now 7 months old. He is a maltese/yorkie mix but looks more malt than yorkie. Its been many ups and a few downs with the potty training but he is such a cutie pie that it hard to be upset for long. This site has been so awesome lending advice and support!!! This is the first pup of this little big dog breed so it’s been a great learning experience for us both.

Nice to meet you







..and everyone here... hope everyone had a wonderful Mother’s Day... even if we are only furbaby mommas!!! Bailey left a card by his crate for me to find first thing this morning signed "Arf Arf & Lick Lick" with a paw print


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hi again to the many who have been here like me for a couple of years!........and hello and welcome to our many new members and visitors! I enjoy you all and love your little furbutts!







I'm not an every day poster like many, and don't have all the big graphics that most do, but I'm always here keeping up on all the stories and the health of our little ones.

I am 64 (going on 40







) and am a stay at home Mom to Frosty who is now 14 yrs. 3 mo. He is a big part of why I quit my job as an Executive. Ass't specializing in employee benefits when he was a baby. My husband has been my friend and childhood buddy almost all our lives......but we married only 15 yrs. ago. Being 'empty nesters' at that time, we needed a baby---so Frosty came to join us. It has been an amazing journey! I've had several breeds but never anything like a Maltese! Their sensitivity to our feelings is so unearthly!!








They are almost unearthly little beings. Isn't God a wonder, to give us these angels!?

My 2 children, now in their 40's, are Shelly--my best friend and the best daughter in the world who has 2 daughters--6 and 10 (what can I say---they are the most intelligent and beautiful girls in the world!







) and a wonderful husband. She is an executive recruiter for Nike's design team in Portland, OR, and her hubby is a software engineer. My son Greg in the Seattle area and owns the largest commercial roofing company there. He and his wife--who is a radio personality in Seattle--are building a fabulous home on a lake there. He has 2 daughters who are 20 and 21, (both raving beauties) one is married and has a baby son, MY GREAT-GRANDSON! Who is amazing, of course!

I've done a lot of fun and sometimes crazy things in my life--training Quarter Horses, flying with nutty people who do acrobatic flying (not a pilot myself), whitewater river running and lots more







. At this stage of life I'm loving being at home with Frosty while my truck driver husband is gone at lot, and doing a lot of gardening in my big showy yard. I love traveling and camping in our RV. Scenery--especially wild mountains and the coast--and bird watching and photography are our favorite things-----after each other and the kids and grandkids and Frosty that is!









I really need another baby, as Frosty is not feeling like going everywhere with me now and I so miss the closeness and companionship of his younger days. He doesn't play anymore, is deaf, and sleeps most of the time and just doesn't like being bothered. It makes me teary to watch him try to figure out what's going on around him and to lie down and try to get comfortable. Poor old soul! It's not fun to be old! but I keep telling him it's the best alternative!!







He is still a good looking fellow and always gets a lot of attention when he does go out. We love him dearly--with all his idiosyncrasies--and will miss him forever when he is gone.







He was his perfect self until almost 13 when age started showing in various ways--so you have all got a long time to enjoy your little ones as long as you keep them healthy. Sometimes "over-doing-it" with all the preventive measures is as bad as not "doing" it, so try to reach a happy medium with medications and such. Just give them a safe and happy life.








Dee


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This is a great thread and I am learning about others









I am 26 years old from Toronto, Canada. I was born in Hong Kong and moved to Toronto when I was 8. Yes, I am Chinese - I have found a few people surprised when they found out I was asian. I am fluent in English as it is my primary language. I am ashamed of my chinese speaking abilities and the lack of ability to read and write as well as I should.

My boyfriend is also 26 and his name is Kelvin. He was my first serious boyfriend when I was 16. We broke up and got back together during University (2002 - so I guess that has been 4 years now the second time around). There is no wedding in the works although I do LOVE wedding planning and have been helping my friend's plan a few weddings.

I have a bachelor degree in Industrial Engineering (Information Systems stream) from the University of Toronto. I work as a Management Consultant for a large consulting/accounting firm (lost in the corporate world). Essentialy, I spend my life advising large businesses on how to make more money, make processes more efficient, make their employees happier, use IT more effectively, and also project management work on technology implementations. My boyfriend and I are also starting a store named Pawtique. We expect that to open up at the end of June as we are waiting for all our stock to arrive.

I began my obsession with Maltese when I was a little girl. My dad got me a dog book and I picked out the Maltese - I said .. I want a Maltese one day. I begged and begged through out the years. My dad ended up getting me a boxer who I loved but he passed away when he was 12. One of my exes got a Pom which we shared. However, he kept her when we broke up. Another ex got me a Lhasa/Shih Tzu mix when we broke up to try and win me back but nope .. I will not use a dog as a tool for that. He ended up keeping her and she is a pampered pet in his family.

So fast forward ... when I got my first real job in University .. I spent my first paycheck on Cookie. I looked and looked and just fell in love with her baby photos. She is such a love and so smart. The next year, I fell in love with Nibbler and he joined my family. Through this time, I was also toying with my love for Shih Tzu and was trying to find a suitable Shih Tzu to join my family. I was selective because I wanted a smaller Shih Tzu with a good pedigree. We lucked out when we found Waffle who has an amazing pedigree and was the size of a Maltese.

Soon after, I got bitten by the show bug! I started looking for a show Maltese and ended up with Sparkle. To my bad luck and a string of bad luck to follow, Sparkle was too small to be shown. She is an absolute doll though and as you all know ... I love her to death. There were a few other failed attempts at a show dog through out this time. I then got Jellybean and Cupcake from Sparkle's breeder but due to a terrible mistake .. my aunt cut off their face hair and bangs which cut their show careers short. I am growing their hair back now.

There are a few things in the works but I am confident that my show career will start very soon


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Hello!

My name is Deanna, I am 30 and married to the most wonderful man in the world. We have been married almost 4 years, and we are childless by choice. I am originally from Dallas, Texas but moved to Alberta, Canada just over 4 years ago to be with my now husband. I work as a Prospect Research Analyst for a major University and my husband is a Network Administrator for a small college. 

We rescued Wilson 7 months ago, and he has wiggled his way into our hearts so fast. He is really the light of our lives. 

We just bought our first house in November, so all our spare time, energy, and money is being spent on home renovations. So far we have- pulled up all the carpet-discovered gorgeous hardwood under it, painted the living room, kitchen, halls, master bedroom, and this very weekend we are re-doing the basement bathroom. This is our last indoor project for the summer. Our summers are so short and precious here that we don't want to spend any time indoors if we can help it. We will devote the summer to cleaning out the garage, organizing the garage, and some other minor outside repairs. Once fall hits we will be re-doing the main floor bathroom, and then we will spend all winter renovating the basement. 

Not only do we do our own renovations we help all our friends renovate their houses! We spent all of Feb and March building a basement apartment for our friends. We love it! I don't know what we will do when our house is all done- I guess move and do it again!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hi...I'm Traci.
I am 33 years old with two beautiful children ages 6 and almost 9. I will be married 11 years this summer.
I teach junior high students...seventh grade English at the moment. I have been teaching 11 years. I taught kindergarten and third grade before moving to middle school. I received my Master's Degree in 2002.

I am owned by a lab (Annie), a bassett (Abbey), three cats(Spencer, 
Callie, and Little-Bit, and my two malts (Brinkley and Neyland). 
I got my first malt after my beloved feline friend, Sandi, passed away from feline leukemia. 
My heart was broken in a million pieces.







Hubby had wanted a house dog for quite some time. 
I am allergic to most dogs, but did some research and fell in love with the maltese (a supposedly hypo-allergenic dog to most people). Luckily, they do not bother my allergies.







They are my special shadows and have truly captured a large piece of my heart. Hubby and kids joke at times that I love the dogs more than them.









I am always busy and stressed. In addition to my teaching job and my mom/wife duties...I am the coach/sponsor for the junior high cheerleaders...I am a member of our church session and chair the Christian Education committee...I sing in the church praise choir...I direct our Vacation Bible School...we are involved in ball season year round with the kids.







It is hectic...but most days I wouldn't trade places with anyone. Just wish I had more money in my bank account.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I am a 25 year old divorce lawyer ( and my mother wonders why getting married makes me nervous ) . I live with my lovely boyfriend Josh who is a veterinarian - we are OBESESSED with animals .
Another interesting feature of my life is I have an indentical twin ( and yes she's a lawyer too ) - she lives around the corner from me - we look like a small dog cult .
Josh and I are in the midst of renovating a heritage house in Tasmania ( that's the little island at the bottom of Australia ) - we are planning on moving down there when we are finished with all the building work ( in the next millenium ) . We are going to be living on the water - we both like sailing ( and he likes fishing ) .
My interests include antique collecting , gourmet cooking ( josh is a terrible chef ) , animal rescue - I volunteer every week , Travelling ( i've lived all over the world )and SHOPPING.
The most important feature about me is my 3 beloved animals ( I am practising getting married and having children -lol ) . I am planning on adding one more dog by the end of the year .
I have enjoyed hearing about every one .


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> I live with my lovely boyfriend Josh who is a veterinarian - we are OBESESSED with animals .[/B]


Now, where do I find myself a Veterinarian boyfriend. I want one too


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

It's been so interesting reading about everyone. Great idea to start this thread.

I was born in Washington DC and grew up mostly in an Air Force family. We lived in Japan for 3 years and that was great. I married my first husband and he went into the Navy. We had two sons, Jason who is 25 now and Shawn who is 23 now. I divorced my ex-husband and moved to South Florida a few years later. The boys loved it down here and found the natural freedoms perfect for boys. hehehee Lizards, snakes, frogs and turtles abound. I had always loved the "idea" of living in Florida and am so happy I took the leap of faith and moved down here. I LOVE living here.

I met my current husband here in Florida, although he is from Ohio. We married on July 4th, 1990. We have a daughter, Sara who is 12 now. She is the biggest blessing in my life. She is the one that got me into Maltese.







She asked for 3 years for a "pocket doggie" and I told her to save her money and do tons of research. She did and we found Sir Micro for her. I fell in love with him and wanted a Malt of my own and we found Bella Mia for me. Oddly enough Micro and Bella are not related at all, but were born almost a month apart and are just about the very same size.

I am a teacher and warp young minds well.







I am so VERY happy to have been told about Spoiled Maltese. Someone from Dogster told me about this site, thankfully! I have enjoyed all the people I have learned about here and the great friends I have made here. Currently I am awaiting the end of this school year to pick up our new puppy, Mr Wookie. Every day I get a little bit more excited about him coming home. I have this cute pile of Mr Wookie things in my bedroom, just waiting for him. We also have been telling Micro and Bella about him... "Bella, you want a puppy?" She dances around and gets so happy when we say that. HAHAHHAA We tell Micro, "be a buddy, love Mr Wookie" and he gets all happy. We clap for them and they dance around. They are such great dogs!

We also have a Siamese cat that is almost 8 years old. Paprika was named by my daughter after Mr Salt's and Mrs Pepper's baby on Blue's Clues. I call him Pappy, and he has the most beautiful blue eyes and thankfully is NOT a real "talkitive" Meser. He is not a wedge head either, he's an Apple Head. He loves, LOVED to get the dogs playing "chase", then he will jump up and purch onto of something up high and watch the doggies run after each other.

Ok so you can call me "Chatty Cathy"...

enJOY!
Melanie



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=189826
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charmy you almost NEED one.
















enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

k...my name's Kayley, and i"m almost 17. I think I've been an animal lover since day one. My parents are super smart, my mom is a rocket scientist (well...before kids lol), and my dad is a doctor and a darn good one too lol. I always wonder how you could put such smart people together and get a blonde like me (lol lots of people say that btw). I grew up in FL (whoop whoop) with my 3 other siblings. A few years ago we adopted my youngest brother, I can't believe God could've made someone so adorable, everyone loves him. Now I live in NC and I couldn't love it more. I'm a dancer, a martial artist (haha those go together well...), and a teacher. I've danced for almost 8 years, and I do ballet, lyrical, jazz, tap, hip hop, and modern (with a lil swing and african thrown in). I've done tae kwon do for 10 years I'm a national champ in AAU USTU and USCDKA tournaments, I'm an international performer, and a blackbelt hall of famer. I've taught taekwon do for 7 years, and dance for 3. I also love acting, but I decided to go for a career in dance, so I gave it up. That's purdy much me







.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

My name's Elaine(37) and i am married to John (15th anniv. this October). We have 3 great children - Connor(13) quiet teenager, Chloe(10) chatterbox, Callum(6) little angel/devil and also 3 malts - Jude & Jools who are brothers and little devils/darlings, Baby Abbie who i am sure will also be a little devil/darling.
We live in Scotland and have lots & lots of family round about us. My hubby has a roof/roughcast business, i used to work in a bank & packed it in after i had my 3rd baby as it was too hectic working and being a mother (no quality time together), now i have a small ironing business which i luv (more flexible with kids). Although i will say i'm probably less organized now i work from home. I've always known hubby, we grew up in the same street but i never spoke to him until i was 19 (i thought he looked weird, how wrong was I). We are very happily married with a wonderful family (i'm truley blessed) and luv living in Scotland and luv visiting America occasionaly.

P.S. This was a great idea, well done to you







what i'd like to see is a face to a name topic, what do you think? Like replying to this topic was good cause i could see who i was talking to(know what i mean?)


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=189756
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for inquiring! I've just been monitoring the board for quite a while, and been somewhat afraid to even post because someone here doesn't find my posts important enough to read, so why waste their time? I've kept a close watch on the board though, keeping up with the posts, and whos who, and newbies, etc. You've not been missing my posts, but I am glad that you cared enough to say hello. Maybe now I can start to post on a regular basis like I used to.









I agree that being married is more than just mates.... but friends as well. I hope that you and your hubby are as close of friends as my wife and I, and are as closely in touch with each others inner most self like we are. We do everything together---except go to work----but if I could get her into the Emergency Services, she'd tag right along with me!!!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for inquiring! I've just been monitoring the board for quite a while, and been somewhat afraid to even post because someone here doesn't find my posts important enough to read, so why waste their time? I've kept a close watch on the board though, keeping up with the posts, and whos who, and newbies, etc. You've not been missing my posts, but I am glad that you cared enough to say hello. Maybe now I can start to post on a regular basis like I used to.









I agree that being married is more than just mates.... but friends as well. I hope that you and your hubby are as close of friends as my wife and I, and are as closely in touch with each others inner most self like we are. We do everything together---except go to work----but if I could get her into the Emergency Services, she'd tag right along with me!!!
[/QUOTE]
***********************************************************************

Greg and I too do everything together. EVen if he is just going to Lowe's, he asks me to go. Although sorting through nuts and bolts is not my idea of a good time, I always go because he wants me to. A lot of our friends think it is strange that we really don't do anything apart, but there is no one I would rather be with than him. I meet my friends for lunch, movies or shopping during the week while he is at work, so I don't want to do any of that stuff while I can be with him on weekends or evenings. About the only time we are apart on weekends is when my younger son asks his dad to go motorcycle riding with him - that is their time together and it doesn't happen very often. A word of advice to all you other married folks out there - make the other person's happiness your number one priority. In time, they will do the same and then you will both be happy!!! Scott, I look forward to reading your posts - sounds as if there was someone who you may have had some conflict with. As you have been reading the posts, you are aware that has occurred with others here. I have learned that are those who will misconstrue or try to cause trouble 
and it is best to just ignore them. I hope that you will feel free to post on a regular basis now. By the way, I love the name Scott - it is the middle name of my husband, son and grandson.


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

> Thanks for inquiring! I've just been monitoring the board for quite a while, and been somewhat afraid to even post because someone here doesn't find my posts important enough to read, so why waste their time? I've kept a close watch on the board though, keeping up with the posts, and whos who, and newbies, etc. You've not been missing my posts, but I am glad that you cared enough to say hello. Maybe now I can start to post on a regular basis like I used to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***********************************************************************

Greg and I too do everything together. EVen if he is just going to Lowe's, he asks me to go. Although sorting through nuts and bolts is not my idea of a good time, I always go because he wants me to. A lot of our friends think it is strange that we really don't do anything apart, but there is no one I would rather be with than him. I meet my friends for lunch, movies or shopping during the week while he is at work, so I don't want to do any of that stuff while I can be with him on weekends or evenings. About the only time we are apart on weekends is when my younger son asks his dad to go motorcycle riding with him - that is their time together and it doesn't happen very often. A word of advice to all you other married folks out there - make the other person's happiness your number one priority. In time, they will do the same and then you will both be happy!!! Scott, I look forward to reading your posts - sounds as if there was someone who you may have had some conflict with. As you have been reading the posts, you are aware that has occurred with others here. I have learned that are those who will misconstrue or try to cause trouble 
and it is best to just ignore them. I hope that you will feel free to post on a regular basis now. By the way, I love the name Scott - it is the middle name of my husband, son and grandson.
[/QUOTE]


My gosh I can't believe that I am posting this on a public forum............but my FULL name is Gregory Scott Chelf

My dad's name is Greg!


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

[/QUOTE]


My gosh I can't believe that I am posting this on a public forum............but my FULL name is Gregory Scott Chelf

My dad's name is Greg!
[/QUOTE]
***********************************************************

Their names are Gregory Scott too - they are Sr., Jr. and the III - small world!!!


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

My gosh I can't believe that I am posting this on a public forum............but my FULL name is Gregory Scott Chelf

My dad's name is Greg!
[/QUOTE]
***********************************************************

Their names are Gregory Scott too - they are Sr., Jr. and the III - small world!!!
[/QUOTE]


I've been trying my best to let me name this baby Gregory Scott Chelf, Jr. But she hasn't agreed to it. Question that she asked me.....what did you call your Gregory Scott Jr? Greg? Scott? Junior? J-R?

I've thought of the name Treyce Scott (named after Traci & I) and call him Trey..... which is also spanish for 3, which he will be our third child.....but she won't agree to that either


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

I've been trying my best to let me name this baby Gregory Scott Chelf, Jr. But she hasn't agreed to it. Question that she asked me.....what did you call your Gregory Scott Jr? Greg? Scott? Junior? J-R?

I've thought of the name Treyce Scott (named after Traci & I) and call him Trey..... which is also spanish for 3, which he will be our third child.....but she won't agree to that either
[/QUOTE]


***************************************************************

My son goes by Gregory and my grandson Scotty. They thought about calling Scotty Trey because of the III, but decided against it. My husband did not want our son to be named Jr. but he was not at the hospital on the day they came around to fill out the birth certificate info. I told him if that happened, I was going to name him GSF Jr. like I wanted to.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm Cathy and I live in Winnipeg, Canada. One more week and I'll be the big 50!!! I can't wait as I'll be one year closer to retirement. LOL I love my job but the office politics drives me crazy. I have by Bachelor of Social Work and have worked for the past 27 years with children and adults who have intellectual disabiities.

My daughter, who is now 21, bugged me for years for a dog. Never having had any type of pet ever in my life I wasn't too crazy about a stinky, dirty dog running around the house. When she was 16 and going through her tough teenage years I thought that a dog may help her. I did a ton of research and dicovered the Maltese - a breed that I thought I could tolerate. I was very scared though as I didn't know if I could manage the responsibility of having a dog. I have Scleroderma so thought that maybe it would be too much for me. (I was diagnosed at the age of 32.)

Little did I know that I'd fall in love with Lizzie and the breed. LOL Lizzie is now 5 and has almost every fault in the Maltese standard. When I bought her the only thing I knew was that they were supposed to be small and white.  Then it took me 2 years of searching for my 2nd Maltese before I found my beautiful Sophie. Sophie's pic is my Avatar. She was everything a Maltese should be - sweet natured, loving, lovely coat, pretty head, straight top line and on and on. Unfortunately though, I had her less than 2 years before she died of Necrotizing Meningoencephalitis on January 13, 2006. This is a disease where the brain turns to mush similiar to GME but NME affects both sides of the brain. Apparently it is quite common in the Maltese breed but a disease I had never heard of before.

Now after 4 months of mourning I am looking for a pretty little show girl. I'm waiting for the day when she appears and has my name stamped all over her.

Cathy


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for inquiring! I've just been monitoring the board for quite a while, and been somewhat afraid to even post because someone here doesn't find my posts important enough to read, so why waste their time? I've kept a close watch on the board though, keeping up with the posts, and whos who, and newbies, etc. You've not been missing my posts, but I am glad that you cared enough to say hello. Maybe now I can start to post on a regular basis like I used to.











Scott, I'm so glad to see you back. I always read your posts. It's especially nice to see you back to keep us updated on the new addition. I still remember the posts where you told us how you found out about him.
Of course at that time we didn't know it was a "him".


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

My name is Mary. I'm 39 and live in a town of about 900 ish in Nebraska. I don't have a very happy marriage so I'll skip that part. I have an 18 year old son, Ryan who graduated from high school yesterday







and he will be leaving home in 7 weeks to go into full time Air Force. I have a 17 year old daughter, Meagan, who will be a senior in the fall. My kids are the loves of my life - my sunshine - my everything. But since they tend to grow up and leave home.....I have Chloe, my 5 year old rescue Maltese. She was a breeding dog in a huge commercial breeding operation. She did not make a good mommy so they "retired" her and gave her to me. She has issues, but she is also so full of unconditional love! I have a 10 year old, very fat and crabby cat named Snuggles who enjoys pouncing on little Chloe. I work in a small private college where I also take classes in hopes of completing an accounting degree. I'm also a cheerleader advisor at the High School in my town - where my daughter is a cheerleader.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Gosh Scott! The time has passed so quickly since you told us that y'all were expecting. Glad to hear that things are going OK. I'm sure y'all will pick the perfect name for you little boy.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to Spoiled Maltese! I escaped the "other" forum years ago to come to SM and have never looked back. Well, maybe ONCE, but I didn't post.









I am semi-retired as I was laid off multiple times from the Telecom industry and decided that career must be over after 35 years. I was in Sales and unfortunately I never stayed long enough with any company to vest in a retirement plan and had a lot of Telecom stock that I didn't sell at the right time before that industry tanked, hence, the "semi-retired".

My daughters are grown and each has a 15 year old daughter and each has a young son so I am a fulfilled Grandmother, to my everlasting joy. My oldest daughter gave me Pico over 4 years ago and he has brought so much joy and laughter to our empty nest. My husband and I own a small advertising company and work out of home offices so Pico is in a lap 90% of the day. His beds are used only for getting treats and humping his stuffed kitty.









I love that you started this thread because I have learned things about other forum members that I am familiar with but never really knew much about.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well.. I am 25yrs old. I have a computer science degree and minor in business. I work for Lockheed Martin. I test FAA software that monitors our airspace from Washington. I also have been helping my parents out at their store when I can... its hard to find good help now a days. I opened up last Aug. my online dog store... www.pawstigiouspups.com 

I have NOW 2 Maltese. My X bf bought me kodie as a graduation gift from college. I just bought Kelsie myself. Before I got kodie I had a Beagle. I had always wanted a dog and it took until I was in 6th grade to convience my parents to let me get one! lol.. so before that I had rabbits, hamsters, and fish. 

I used to be a member of the "other" forum but was kicked off as many have been. I am glad I became more active on SM as the result.


----------



## Bailey Luda (Feb 14, 2006)

> Well.. I am 25yrs old. I have a computer science degree and minor in business. I work for Lockheed Martin. I test FAA software that monitors our airspace from Washington. I also have been helping my parents out at their store when I can... its hard to find good help now a days. I opened up last Aug. my online dog store... www.pawstigiouspups.com
> 
> I have NOW 2 Maltese. My X bf bought me kodie as a graduation gift from college. I just bought Kelsie myself. Before I got kodie I had a Beagle. I had always wanted a dog and it took until I was in 6th grade to convience my parents to let me get one! lol.. so before that I had rabbits, hamsters, and fish.
> 
> ...



What is this "other" forum everyone has been mentioning? Why did you get kicked off?


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

HI...I am Holly...I am 30 years old. I have a double degree in Marketing and Advertising...but I am now a stay home mom. I have been since the birth of my oldest son. I have two boys, Keaton is 7 and Bentley is 5. I will be celebrating my 10th wedding anniversary this summer. I am married to a wonderful man who lets me be the Princess I was born to be. LOL. His name is Jeff and he is a vice president at a local bank where he has been for the past 12 years.
Both my kids started school this year and so I was at the school volunteering several days a week anyway I let them talk me into becoming a sub. So I do that pretty regular and I enjoy it. I like being able to choose what days I work and don't work. It is very important to me to be able to do all the fun school things with my kids.

I am a very girly girl and the motto my family thinks i live by is "Does this come in Pink?" LOL. I love collecting hand bags and shoes







But there is another side of me people are usually suprised about I am a HUGE HUGE sports nut. My dream job would be to be on PTI on ESPN. I even listen to ESPN Radio in the car. LOL. I love the OU Sooners, am a die hard Chicago Cubs fan, Dale Earnhart Jr fan and yes I will admit I have been a Vikings fan since I was a kid.







But since I am making confessions I love Payton Manning and Derek Jeter. THe Day Derek Jeter signs with the cubs will be one of the happiest days of my life LOL...

I have one cat Princess Jasmine aka Jazzy. My hubby got her for me for our first anniversary and she was my "first" baby. Now she is just an old cranky cat who doesn't want much to do with anyone. LOL..My boys had been asking for a dog for sometime when me and hubby decided to get one. I wanted a girly dog because I was starting to have baby fever it was hitting me i didn't have a girl and I really had a pink void that needed filled. So I wanted a girly dog and I ha ve always though Maltese were just stunning after researching the breed I knew I had to have one. So after many months of searching and many litters of all boys I finally got my little Noel. And she is spoiled rotten and I love every second of it. Her favorite color is even pink. Hubby says cause thats all she ever sees but I think she is just as girly as me









I am a total Christmas FREAK also and have a large collection of santas. I am thinking of going back to college next year and getting my masters in Library Science. But we will see what the future holds.

I love to travel. Not that I get to much but I usually get one fun trip in a year. I guess that is really about it.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> [
> What is this "other" forum everyone has been mentioning? Why did you get kicked off?[/B]



The other forum is Maltese Only. A lot of us came from there. It is run by a guy who must surely resemble the soup Nazi from Seinfeld. He kicks people off randomly and in some cases for really no reason. Sometimes I think that if you spell a word wrong or forget to add a comma, you are outta' there. It is nothing like the wonderful forum we have here. There your posts normally take at least a day to appear because he has to approve everything. You are not allowed to mention product names unless it is one of his products and you cannot share any contact info. There is no way to correspond with anyone from the forum outside of the posts, and as I said those are only allowed if he decides. Being over there, makes us all appreciate Joe all that much more.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, so nice to hear all about everyone. My name is Susan and I am 46 years old. I have had a wonderful life filled with much joy, love and happiness and also much heartbreak. I was blessed with a husband that was my best friend and sexy as he!!...we have a daughter who is now 23 years old and is about the sweetest thing ever. She was just accepted into a difficult program of studying to become a pharmacist. My husband daughter and I were inseparable and had an incredible life together, when he died when my daughter was 8 we were both devastated, but we had each other. 

Being a single Mom was always my primary job, but to pay the bills I have had a great journey. After my husband died I went back to school and studied psychology which helped me in the business world as I became VP of Computer Software Training...which is a stuffy way of saying that I sold software training as well as built the training program for 100's of computer software programs for fortune 500 companies. It was exciting for a while but taking the train into NY was not the way I wanted to raise my daughter...so I stopped the corporate train and became a Realtor. I loved every minute of it and worked at the number 1 company in the world, Remax. Most people don't know this but Remax agents pay to be there. The first time I wrote a check to work...I held my breath. It was awesome for me though because I really am a type A person and I built a great business. 

I was a very successful realtor until my health started to take a turn at which point I got a job working within the healthcare industry so that I could have health insurance (never know how important that is until you need it) I actually loved my job and worked on developing a computer program that helps doctors become better at what they do...very exciting stuff actually and could change the way medicine is practiced (my company has been around for almost 30 years and is very respected). Unfortunately, I have been on the disabled track since November which is terrifying to me, but it is what it is. 

I feel like I spend my time going to doctors for answers and hoping for an outcome that I can get my life back with. I have always been a positive person and I will remain that way....but it sure would be nice to be able to do the things I love again without pain. One day. 

My daughter moved out about 2 years ago...and I about thought my mind heart was going to break....I always wanted a little fluffbutt...I had a Yorkie early in my adult life who I adored so I figured a Yorkie it would be...but then I sold a home to a couple of clients who had two little maltese. I fell in love and knew I would have one of my own. Teddy came into my life as my world was changing...but boy did he steal my heart and make my life so much better. I don't think I would be able to handle half as much without him. He is going to be two in 4 days...and in that time, my daughter moved back home and we are now all living as one big happy family again. 

Life is very good!!!!

P.S. By the way, I am and have been for over 30 years a die hard Yankee fan....wearing the shirt as I type. LOL I watch every game and when able I actually go to the stadium. I went last week against Boston.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am 57 years young and my husband owned an automobile dealership which he sold last year, thank goodness. We have a son 26 years old that gratuated from SMU and he is working in a bank. My daughter is 20 and is in her second year in college, I think that she is getting ready to change her major. I have a B.S. degree in Home Economics (Human Ecology), certification in Elementary Education, M.S. degree in Educational Curriculum and an endorsement in Library Science.

We had a female Golden Retrevier and a female Cocker Spaniel when the children were small so when the last one died I decided no more large dogs. My days of picking up an arthritic large dog is over. Ok, so now I am showing my age. I had a toy poodle thirty or so years ago and I loved him so much and I think that this also influenced my decision in male vs. female Maltese. Bijou is such a mama's boy. My decision to get a Maltese came from the Pedigree or Purina web site about picking the best dog for you and your family. It suggested that I should have a Toy Poodle or a Maltese and I know that I made the right decision.

My parents are 86 and 90 years old so I don't feel free to travel yet but maybe someday we can take Bijou on a vacation.

Julia


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

My name is Karen and I am owned by my maltese Peechie







I also have 3 cats, alaskin malamute and a rabbit. I have 3 skin daughters







A couple of years ago my yorkie CeCe passed away from CHF. It was very, very upsetting







I later then decided on a maltese, Peechie who is the love of my life. Oh, and also married for almost 25 yrs.







I used to go on that other site and was pushed out! I am so happy to have found this wonderful site







Its great to hear from others who love their maltese so, so much


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> k...my name's Kayley, and i"m almost 17. I think I've been an animal lover since day one. My parents are super smart, my mom is a rocket scientist (well...before kids lol), and my dad is a doctor and a darn good one too lol. I always wonder how you could put such smart people together and get a blonde like me (lol lots of people say that btw). I grew up in FL (whoop whoop) with my 3 other siblings. A few years ago we adopted my youngest brother, I can't believe God could've made someone so adorable, everyone loves him. Now I live in NC and I couldn't love it more. I'm a dancer, a martial artist (haha those go together well...), and a teacher. I've danced for almost 8 years, and I do ballet, lyrical, jazz, tap, hip hop, and modern (with a lil swing and african thrown in). I've done tae kwon do for 10 years I'm a national champ in AAU USTU and USCDKA tournaments, I'm an international performer, and a blackbelt hall of famer. I've taught taekwon do for 7 years, and dance for 3. I also love acting, but I decided to go for a career in dance, so I gave it up. That's purdy much me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait a minute please, all this and you are only just about to be 17? How did you find the time to do all that? Do you only have 24 hours in your days?







More power to you!

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm Carol, Sparky's two legged Mom. It looks like I might be the "grandma" of the group. I'm 67, wife of 48 years, Mom of 3, grandma of 8 and great grandma of 1. I live in SW Washington State along the mighty Columbia River. We've had doxies for years. I lost my last doxie in October due to old age and it hurt so badly I said "no more dogs" My daughter bought a maltese puppy and I fell in love with him. What did my kids do but go together and bought me his half brother. Sparky came to live with us in March and he has truly won our hearts. We love him very much. 

I enjoy this group very much and have learned so much from all of you.


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=189879
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha Thanks Melanie, a lot of people say that. I didn't ad that I'm homeschooled, and that gives me SO much more time than 'normal' highschoolers lol. It's purdy much the way I've been raised, lol if I slow down I feel like somethins wrong, so I just keep going full speed all the time. I'm happy that way, it keeps me from being too lazy lol.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi.... my name is...Carole... and I am a Maltese-oholic








I was born and raised in San Diego, California. I am retired from dental assisting, child raising (if you're EVER retired from that?).







I was born in March 1947







I have been married to an awesome guy for close to four decades.







We have owned several manufacturing companies mostly to do with medical and high tech optics. We sold our last company in Missouri five years ago. My husband is now consulting internationally for a company out of Boston. I have three children Troy 1965-71 died of Reyes Syndrome age 6







, Trina 1969 now 36, Doug 1977 now 28, grandkids Katie 8







and Kenny 5







, two Maltese--Bella 3 and Krista 7 months, and one dilute calico Persian, Ashley 6 yrs. I found the Maltese breed about six years ago and began studying about them. Since my husband travels we both thought a Maltese might bring me comfort when he is away. Three years ago I made one of the BEST decisions of my life and adopted my sweet Bella from Divine Maltese. I wish I had found Maltese earlier in life as it has been an absolutely amazing experience. I spend most my days these days tending to an invalid, elderly parent, and caring for my husband and fur-children. My grandkids live nearby and are also a big part of my everyday life. I am very happy to be part of the S.M. family.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Wait a minute please, all this and you are only just about to be 17? How did you find the time to do all that? Do you only have 24 hours in your days?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha Thanks Melanie, a lot of people say that. I didn't ad that I'm homeschooled, and that gives me SO much more time than 'normal' highschoolers lol. It's purdy much the way I've been raised, lol if I slow down I feel like somethins wrong, so I just keep going full speed all the time. I'm happy that way, it keeps me from being too lazy lol.
[/QUOTE] 

*Well honey, all I can say is MORE POWER to you! My daughter is on a "fast track" also. She is in a program called GEM in school that is "gifted education magnet" advanced classes. I also teach her things at home as well, so she's almost getting a "double" education now.

Good JOB you have done,
Melanie*


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Hello Everyone,
My name is Linda...I have been married to my best friend for 33 years. We have a beautiful 27 yr. old daughter. She and her husband live with us right now. They are purchasing land (172 acres...that number still boggles my mind) and until they can build a house they will be with us. Fortunately we are all very close. I have been a secretary, receptionist, etc but my favorite job is housewife. We live in a small rural community in Va. I grew up in a home filled with lots of love and lots of animals. My Dad used to tell us that if we ever met anyone who didn't love some kind of animal to turn and run from them because something was missing inside! He was a very wise man. We laugh and say my daughter got her "extra dog gene" from him. We have dogs of all sizes and shapes at our home... my husband has a bloodhound, I have my beautiful maltese and my daughter and her husband have 2 australian shepherds, 1 blue heeler, a silky..and we also have 3 horses and a couple of bearded dragons (I swore I would never have reptiles in my home...never say never...). 

I lost a 16 1/2 year old silky (Taffy) about 3 years ago...she was the love of my life and I miss her everyday. I said when I lost her that I would never have another dog of my own. My husband got tired of me crying and informed me I would have another dog. My family did not want me to get another Silky because they knew I would always compare the two. That is when Kissi (my maltese) entered my life. We purchased her from Mystique Maltese. She was 5 1/2 months old when I got her...she was really tiny and was expected to mature to maybe (almost??) 4 lbs (she is now 5 lbs). I think my Taffy sent her to me because she knew how much I needed her. She is very timid and the vet thinks another maltese might give her more confidence. I was online one day searching for breeder info and stumbled across your site and found our company name on the list of "puppy brokers" ( Explanation: We had a small pet supply store for about 3 years and got USDA certification so that my daughter (who has a bio degree from W&M) could go into the schools and do educational programs for the kids.) I joined SM so I could request that our name be removed from that list ...Joe was very nice...allowed me to send a post to his Pinned: Breeder/Puppmill/broker thread. To my great surprise, I found in reading the posts that this forum is overall very informative, warm and truly cares about each other (not at all like that "other" forum). Needless to say, I am addicted. I have already learned so much from you all...you are real people, with real problems, who love their babies as much as I love mine. Thanks for allowing me to be a part of your group!
Kissi's Mom


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Wow! With all the knowledge possessed on this forum, we could join together and create a corporation bigger than even WalMart







!
I am learning so much from so many of you, and I will also share. I am Angela Hamby (aka hambys97). I married my high school sweetheart in Dec. of 97 and thus the 97 in my logon name. When we married, it was on our 3 year anniversary (dating) and I was 6 weeks pregnant. We now have 3 wonderful (most of the time) skin kids: Hunter, almost 8 and in the 2nd grade, Caleb, almost 6 and getting ready to start Kindergarten in Aug., and Kiersten (the queen of the roost), almost 4 and getting ready to start a 5 day preschool program in Sept. I am getting excited to finally and a little quiet time (wishful thinking, I know). 
I was born and raised in SE Tennessee, and had fully expected to live my entire life there. Right after my honeymoon, I began working at a small community bank where I continued to work for the next 6.5 years, even after our move to WV. My hubby was hired in with Coca Cola the day he turned 18. He has loved his career in the soft drink industry and has worked his way up into the company. Finally, after difficulties with a member of the management in TN, I agreed we would move if that was what was necessary to help him find happiness again. His resume was posted online, he was contacted by a headhunter, and got a job offer at a different bottler of CocaCola in WV. We packed the family up (not a good feeling, especially when taking the grandbabies from their grandparents) and moved 400 miles north. Now, I don't know what took me so long. I love my life here and the new found strength our family has.
After moving and getting settled, my oldest son began asking for a "dog." After one of his soccer games, we went the only places we knew to look for puppies, the horrid pet stores. The first one we went to had this little white fluff ball. I asked to play with "that one in the window" and my heart was stolen. We continued on to several other pet stores in the area and returned home that night empty handed. Hubby could tell I had fallen for that white fluff ball, and although we knew nothing about the breed or anything else about her, he said if I really wanted her we would go back the next day (happened to be Mothers Day) and get her. 
My life has not been the same since. The skin kids love her, just not the way I do. Frosty turned 2 this past March, and people around me think I am







because I fix her hair and dress her. What can I say, Frosty loves getting dressed. 
After a while, I felt somewhat selfish since Frosty had become "my" dog, and for Christmas I got my hubby a long haired dachschund, Dafney. Dafney is more loving to the entire family than Frosty, but is very stubborn as she is going to turn 2 in October and is still not fully housebroken. I think she has some separation anxiety as she came from a pet store as well (I know, bad decision). 
Being a stay at home mom for the first little while of our move (not counting doing some of the bank's work, via mail and weekend trips back home), I had ALOT of time to pamper our pups. But now realize that there is so much more that I should have been doing. 
I have gone back to work (because of need, not want) initially to a daycare, where I could take the two not in school with me for free. Seemed like it was the "right" thing at the time. Then in Jan. I became very sick. After countless doctor visits and tests they diagnosed my fibromyalgia. I was just thankful for a diagnosis, but have been blessed with a wonderful neurologist who has my medicine on the right track. I am almost back to being me, granted there have been some major life adjustments for all. This also included a job change, as the daycare was stressful (more due to the adults than the kids). I have a new job with a magazine merchandising company which is flextime, and is working out wonderfully. Oh, and in my spare time I am going back to school (via internet) but am currently off for the summer. I am hoping to obtain an accounting degree, so I can open a small at-home bookkeeping business so I can still have the flexibility to do things with the kids.
I guess, I should also share that while we were still in a rental home, we adopted a kitten from the humane society. We allowed my daughter (1.5) at the time to name her, thus Kitty. Along with her, we also have 3 beta fish. Busy life, but I love it.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm Terry, from NY ( 75 miles north of NYC) . I just turned 60 this year. Married 31 years, no children (except fluffbutts). I had two businesses ... a special event business where I helped plan weddings, showers, B'day parties and sold invitations, favors, etc. I've also owned a beauty salon for over 30 years. I closed the special event business a couple of years ago but still have the salon but only work at it part time now. Husband is retired.
My first Maltese was Missy...was looking for a Bichon one fall but breeders told me none till spring so I had put the idea on hold. I was disappointed but was resigned to waiting. Then my husband saw an ad for Maltese and set up an appointment. I thought it was a waste of time ( LOL) but agreed to go....saw Missy and was smitten from the moment I saw her. Many here know Missy came with many many health issues and we lost her last July at almost 11 years old.. 
I had no intention of getting another pooch so soon... BUT was definitely going to get another Maltese when I was ready.... then long story but got "connected" about little rescue Naddie only 2 months after losing Missy and my heart just ached learning of her history and that was that..I had to have her!
here's a link to Missy's memorial for anyone who would like to see it: 

http://www.petdiabetes.org/memorium/missyterry.htm


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

*Awww MomtoMissy I couldn't read all of that it broke my heart. Didn't want to start crying. What a beautiful memorial. 

But anyways I am 20. Bella's Daddy is 19. I am going to college for business management at a community college. I work at JC Penneys in shoes, catalog, customer servie, and Jewelery. I like my job most days. I get along with everyone i work with so thats a plus. AND BEST OF ALL I CAN ALWAYS SHOP WHILE I AM WORKING. So anyways the reason I'm going for business management. I want to own a small business one day. Something like a pet boutique where you can bring your furbaby to shop for clothes and toys. But anyways enough about me and my dreams. Bella's daddy is also going to the same community college. He is going to college for criminal justice. Hes not sure what he exactly wants to do but something like probation officer not sure he wants to be a police officer though.*


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Terry..........I read the memorial to Missy.








It was a beautiful tribute ((((((((((Terry)))))))))))
You certainly could feel the love you shared for each other.
May time heal your broken heart...and memories strengthen you.

~Carole, Bella, Krista~


----------

